# Help with Tivo SeriesID's



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

I've been transferring some shows from my computer to my Tivo using pytivo, I've always used MetaGeneratorV2.0.6.1 to get my series id's. I'm having trouble getting the CW show Hellcats to group into a folder. I've tried the id that Meta has, I've tried to find id's at zap2it, but nothing seems to be the right number. Does anyone know the correct id for Hellcats? Also is there a current list of id's somewhere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Did you try this tool here?


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes, that showed me what is in my NPL, but I don't have any episodes of Hellcats on my Tivo at this time.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I will check tonight. I think there is still a copy on mine. Also you can check thetvdb.com. Sometimes people fill in the zap2it id number correctly with the SH# other times they incorrectly use the EP #. You might have to be registered though to see it since I believe it is hidden. 

I never found a way to look it up on zap2it.com.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

If I remember my series ID decoding, I think the following link (http://tvlistings.zap2it.com/tv/hellcats/EP01280582) should give a pretty good idea of the series ID. 01280582


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks but I've tried that id also, but it will not group them into a folder, just transfers them individually.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It is SH01280582


```
SH01340446 Africa's Great Rift
SH01121877 Against the Elements
SH01358354 American Chopper: Senior vs. Junior: A Family Divided
SH01242748 Ancient Aliens
SH01251502 Art Mann Presents Unrated
SH01338434 Auction Hunters
SH01236209 Best of I Love The...
SH01111046 Billy the Exterminator
SH01351550 Brad Meltzer's Decoded
SH930779  Chuck
SH01203034 Conspiracy Theory With Jesse Ventura
SH01332783 Dead Set
SH01351453 Deadly Descent
SH01323614 Dean of Invention
SH611442  Dirty Jobs
SH01281703 Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files
SH01009821 GameTrailers TV With Geoff Keighley
SH848548  Gene Simmons Family Jewels
SH01333436 Glory Daze
SH01336208 Great Migrations
SH01009234 HDNet Fights
SH01280582 Hellcats
SH767024  I Shouldn't Be Alive
SH01328536 IRT Deadliest Roads
SH01235070 Is It Possible?
SH01283487 It's Effin' Science
SH01106372 Lie to Me
SH951613  MANswers
SH01257725 My Dog Ate What?
SH01313162 Mysteries at the Museum
SH557678  MythBusters
SH01318661 Nick Swardson's Pretend Time
SH587573  Nothing but Trailers
SH01325097 Outrageous Food
SH01226461 Paranatural
SH01126288 Southland
SH01346959 Strange Days With Bob Saget
SH01340294 Strike Force
SH754231  Supernatural
SH566640  Taboo
SH01315668 That's Tough!
SH01319358 The Benson Interruption
SH01328058 The Challenge: Cutthroat
SH01266581 The Event
SH01351626 The Hasselhoffs
SH01322885 The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret
SH726133  The Office
SH01351541 The President's Book of Secrets
SH681066  The Soup
SH01158752 The Vampire Diaries
SH01324479 The Vanilla Ice Project
SH01324002 The Walking Dead
SH01279656 The Whole Truth
SH01183100 Top 20 Most Shocking
SH01341210 Top Gear
SH254620  True Life
SH446609  Undeclared
SH01080272 Weird, True & Freaky
SH01336653 Wild Justice
```


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I found a deleted Hellcats episode in my recently deleted folder (my wife is a fan of the show, I just watch for the scenery). It has a seriesId of seriesId : SH01280582 which matches what I found on zap2it. I looked at thetvdb.com website data for Hellcats and they are using seriesId : EP01154161 which I believe is wrong. thetvdb.com is a user supported and user supplied data, so it may have just been placed in the database wrong. They will continue to use, what I believe is, the wrong ID until someone changes it. You can join them and help them improve their data accuracy.

I don't think you'll be able to properly group your Hellcats episodes until you purge your Tivo of Hellcats episodes (delete and delete again from recently deleted folder). Tivo will want to use SH01280582 for any new episodes recorded. Secondly, I'd edit the metadata .txt files for your existing Hellcats episodes and set the seriesID to SH01280582. If the thetvdb.com database is not corrected, the seriesId will continue to need editing.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I already updated thetvdb when I posted .


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

reneg said:


> ...thetvdb.com is a user supported and user supplied data, so it may have just been placed in the database wrong. They will continue to use, what I believe is, the wrong ID until someone changes it. You can join them and help them improve their data accuracy....





innocentfreak said:


> I already updated thetvdb when I posted .


Hmm... Sounds like a nice feature to add to kmttg: Have everyone that uses kmttg automatically query and update (if needed) thetvdb.com with the series that they download! If the query returns the series is already known, do nothing. If unknown, add the relevant, and more importantly, accurate info.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Actually been trying to. With this basic tool, it makes it tough though.


----------



## ButchKy (Sep 19, 2002)

Thanks for all your help, but I still cannot get Hellcats to group into a folder. I've tried SH01280582, made sure there were no ep's on my tivo. I transfer stuff all the time and this is the only show I've ever had problems with. I'm stumped!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would post in the Pytivo thread or Pytivo forums and see if they have any ideas then.


----------



## msmart (Jan 3, 2007)

dlfl has made a bunch of improvements recently to his VAP program with regard to TV series metadata, here's his update notification thread:

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=26288

If you have VideoReDo, VAP is a must.


----------

